# Mushrooms grown with Tarantulas™



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well as documented on here a week or so ago, I know have a beautiful breed of "Mushrooms grown with Tarantulas™" available to buy on request, I pulled loads out last week hoping for the best although I guess there spores have now landed in the substrate, so a change is needed, my L.Parahybana, up to now doesn't mind these random growths and is ok but TBH they're p!ssing me off more than they are him probably!!!

God damn you "Mushrooms grown with Tarantulas™"


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

so when u putting them up on ebay?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

heee!

are they ink caps?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so when u putting them up on ebay?


You buying them like matey? Bit of a masterchef ehh? a few Michelin stars and that ehh???

:hmm:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had them before, they are fairly safe. 

I forget which species they are, but nothing too exciting. Don't eat them however. They are not that invasive - a substrate change would work although I had no issues when I dried the substrate a little for a couple of weeks then rehydrated it. No subsequent mushrooms.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> I've had them before, they are fairly safe.
> 
> I forget which species they are, but nothing too exciting. Don't eat them however. They are not that invasive - a substrate change would work although I had no issues when I dried the substrate a little for a couple of weeks then rehydrated it. No subsequent mushrooms.



Right GRB, Im picking up the main words (action words), dried, mushrooms, don't eat, not in any particular order of course.......

:whistling2:

Ohh and thanks for the second warning BTW


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I :censor: hate mushrooms now!!!!!!

:bash:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Right GRB, Im picking up the main words (action words), dried, mushrooms, don't eat, not in any particular order of course.......
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Ohh and thanks for the second warning BTW


No sweat, I enjoy having to remind people of the same issues then subsequently editing their posts to cover the same issue just warned about.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

can you grow grass in tanks i wanna try givin that ago might be a good look


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> can you grow grass in tanks i wanna try givin that ago might be a good look


you'd need a tiny lawnmower to keep it neat.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you'd need a tiny lawnmower to keep it neat.


great idear i will put the spider in training now


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> No sweat, I enjoy having to remind people of the same issues then subsequently editing their posts to cover the same issue just warned about.


Yeah well I think your doing a just wonderful job.........


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> great idear i will put the spider in training now


lol : victory:


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

*Grass in tanks - I do Moss!*



garlicpickle said:


> you'd need a tiny lawnmower to keep it neat.


Do Dremel do a strimmer attachment? :lol2:

Joking apart. I collected some thick clumps of beautifully bright green moss from my back yard. The humidity is such to keep it going, but the crickets tend to have a munch on it some times. Cant see as that does any harm.

I also have some broad leaf ferns and ladder fern from in the cracks of the mortar as well. Just grew them on a bit, removed older leaves and then put new bits in the tank to avoid and chemicals and stuff.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah well I think your doing a just wonderful job.........


If you have a problem with getting a warning for inappropriate language then go speak to t-bo, otherwise stop with the snide sarcastic comments.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> If you have a problem with getting a warning for inappropriate language then go speak to t-bo, otherwise stop with the snide sarcastic comments.


Sorry if you took it as snide, sarcastic was the way it was meant, and I have fully learnt my lesson that if I would like to express myself using word deemed unappropriated on a public forum that instead of manipulating exclamation marks and so on I will have to use the :censor: icon, I just thought a quiet PM instead of a warning may have been more appropriate but I also appreciate that you're just doing your job mate.

Have a nice f:censor:g day now!!!

:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the woodlice seem to be eating the mushrooms now which is cool, so hopefully they'll eat them all and breed, make loads more woodlice and then clean the tank for me!!!

So hopefully my mini natural Eco system, will be the end of my mushroom situation!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well the woodlice seem to be eating the mushrooms now which is cool, so hopefully they'll eat them all and breed, make loads more woodlice and then clean the tank for me!!!
> 
> So hopefully my mini natural Eco system, will be the end of my mushroom situation!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


i've been meaning to ask about the woodlice. Are these your everyday common woodlice or are they a special species?

Cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Diabolic Al said:


> i've been meaning to ask about the woodlice. Are these your everyday common woodlice or are they a special species?
> 
> Cheers



Yeah they are just your common European woodlice that you can find outside, but instead of going foraging for them and then keeping them in quarantine for a period of time to make sure they haven't any nasty parasites in them, I just bought mine off Dartfrog

:2thumb:


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

Diabolic Al said:


> everyday common woodlice?


I don't think my own Spiders would tolerate anything "Common" We live in Blackpool and we are in the Premiership, Don't you know? :no1:

Sorry, thats totally off topic but I had to get it in somehow :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

8legpet said:


> I don't think my own Spiders would tolerate anything "Common" We live in Blackpool and we are in the Premiership, Don't you know? :no1:
> 
> Sorry, thats totally off topic but I had to get it in somehow :whistling2:


I know! Its madness, straight after full time blew I swear I saw a pig fly past.....

:whistling2:


----------

